

Dippin' Dots Files for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - avree
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203716204577017782899029206.html

======
ricardobeat
Bad management? They had a (growing) revenue of $27.7m
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dippin_Dots>).

Meanwhile, their south-american counterpart is doing fine (and in need of a
better design agency): <http://www.delidrops.com/global_ing/global.html>

~~~
Hyena
According to the article, they hit liquidity trouble during the financial
crisis which caused them to go into technical default. According to the
article, they have $20.2 million in assets and $27.7 million in revenues but
Regions Bank refused to negotiate on payment.

I wonder if this is just the last part of an attempt by Regions to use the
default to seize the company at far below its market value.

~~~
ricardobeat
Yeah, it's strange to hear of a bank refusing to renegotiate an amount like
this. Maybe they are certain the company will go down either way.

